
The Case for Permissive TypeScript - Jaxkr
Hi HN,<p>I’ve been leading development on a large-ish TypeScript codebase. We’ve been having a lot of success with an extremely permissive compiler configuration, and I wanted to share my thoughts.<p>1. Writing types slows down development, particularly if you’re using lots of local ad-hoc data structures that aren’t reused throughout the application.<p>2. The best part of JavaScript is its usefulness in rapid prototyping, so it’s important not to smother this with policy.<p>3. Types are useful, but only sometimes. Forcing types makes the tinkering&#x2F;experimentation process harder. Not enforcing types at all allows the programmers to exercise discretion, and rapidly prototype workable code.<p>4. Programmers having discretion over whether to use types is a good thing. Not every data structure needs a type def. TS devs understand that function parameters and reused objects need types, and they can choose to use them when it’s convenient.<p>TL;DR: I believe TypeScript should be viewed as a set of features to compliment the mature, powerful, and dynamically typed JavaScript language. Types are useful, but shouldn’t be forced.<p>What are your thoughts on this? Agree? Disagree?
======
acemarke
I agree that you need a pragmatic approach to using types. That said, I also
strongly believe that meaningful use of TS is a vital requirement for any
project that will be maintained over time or involves multiple people.

I wrote my thoughts here:

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/11/blogged-answers-
le...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/11/blogged-answers-learning-and-
using-typescript/)

